# تسمحوا لى اتامل معاكم ... فى سفر يونان



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2009)

*تسمحوا لى اتامل معاكم ... فى سفر يونان 



























معلومة الاول 

* يونان هو النبى الوحيد الذى ارسلة الرب قديما ليكرز فى بلد اممى نينوى عاصمة اشور 
اذ سفران فقط فى العهد القديم كلة موجهان للامم 



سفر عوبديا .. لبنى ادوم 
سفر يونان .. لاهل نينوى 






* ربما من اسباب تضايق يونان وهروبة من الخدمة انة ادرك بروح النبوة 
ان خلاص الامم يتحقق خلال رفض اسرائيل للايمان 
ولم يحتمل يونان هذة الارسالية ليس كراهية فى الامم وانما خوفا على خاصتة لعل 

حبة لاسرائيل هو علة هروبة من خدمة الامم وسر غمة الشديد 




* كلمة يونا ن = يونا = حمامة 



* جاء فى التقليد اليهودى 
ان يونان هو ابن الارملة الذى اقامة ايليا النبى فى صرفة صيدا 



* مدينة نينوى فى العراق 
اهلها بابليون يعبدون عشتاروث 
عرفت هذة المدينة بغناها وعظمتها و جمالها 
فكان ملوك الاشوريين يجلبون لها الغنائم ويحسبون العالم القديم كلة عبدا لها 


عرف عن ملوك نينوى العنف الشديد اذ كانوا يتسلون على جذع انوف الاسرى وسحل عيونهم وقطع ايديهم واذانهم وعرضهم امام الشعب للسخرية 









* ترشيش =بحر او تامل او فرح 
يافا=جمال 




* القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم :
ليتنا لا نهتم بالمكان وانما برب المكان 
فقد كان يونان فى جوف الحوت واستمع الرب لصلاتة 


وانت 


ان كنت حتى فى الحمامات فصل

اينما وجدت صل 
لا تطلب المكان لتصلى فية 
فان نفسك هى هيكل 

(القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم )


هذة المعلومات من كتاب ابونا تادرس ملطى 
فيما يلى تاملاتى معكم فى سفر يونان 





(وصار قول الرب الى يونان بن امتاى قائلا . قم اذهب الى نينوى المدينة العظيمة 

وناد عليها لانة قد صعد شرهم امامى )


+ اة يا اللة انت فعلا فاحص القلوب والكلى 

ترى ما بداخل تلك المدينة الخاطئة 

ترى توبة ودموع وانسحاق 

ترى ما لاتراة اعيننا البشرية 

وتذهب بنفسك لكل خاطى تشعل بنفسك نيران روحك فية 

لاتزال الة الفتيلة المدخنة والقصبة المرضوضة 

علمنى منك يا رب الا ادين احدا حتى لو ادانتة المسكونة كلها 

فربما يكون نينوى جديدة او بولس امين 







فَقَامَ يُونَانُ لِيَهْرُبَ إِلَى تَرْشِيشَ مِنْ وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ، فَنَزَلَ إِلَى يَافَا وَوَجَدَ سَفِينَةً ذَاهِبَةً إِلَى تَرْشِيشَ، فَدَفَعَ أُجْرَتَهَا وَنَزَلَ فِيهَا، لِيَذْهَبَ مَعَهُمْ إِلَى تَرْشِيشَ مِنْ وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ. 
يونان( 1:3)





+ اتعجب من يونان الهارب 

وانا كثيرا ما اشبهة 

حين اهرب من مشكلة / ضيقة / ازمة / او حتى تجربة

الى حلول بشرية / عقلية /منطقية / االى الاعتماد على اى احد سواك يا الهى 



علمنى يارب ان اهرب اليك وليس منك 

كن اول من يتلقى همومى 
اول من يمسح دموعى 

اول من يسمع صلاتى 

اول من يجيبنى ويحل لى امورى







++فدفع اجرتها 

لكل خطية اجرة للسينما الهابطة تذكرة باجرة / الملاهى /الادمانات بكافة اشكالها للخمور والمخدرات والعادات والطباع والاصدقاء ..........كلها لها اجرة 

والغريب اننا ندفع اعلى اجرة لاتفة قيمة 

ونترك نعمة الهنا المجانية 

ومعونتة المقتدرة الفعالة 

عجيب ان اترك نعمة الهى ومعونتة لاهرب لخطية باجرة عمر ووقت ضائع بعيد عن الهى 

علمنى يا رب كيف اطلبك 
كيف التجى اليك احتمى فيك 
وفى نعمتك المجانية 














سفر يونان 1: 4
فَأَرْسَلَ الرَّبُّ رِيحًا شَدِيدَةً إِلَى الْبَحْرِ، فَحَدَثَ نَوْءٌ عَظِيمٌ فِي الْبَحْرِ حَتَّى كَادَتِ السَّفِينَةُ تَنْكَسِرُ. 

سفر يونان 1: 5
فَخَافَ الْمَلاَّحُونَ وَصَرَخُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى إِلهِهِ، وَطَرَحُوا الأَمْتِعَةَ الَّتِي فِي السَّفِينَةِ إِلَى الْبَحْرِ لِيُخَفِّفُوا عَنْهُمْ. وَأَمَّا يُونَانُ فَكَانَ قَدْ نَزَلَ إِلَى جَوْفِ السَّفِينَةِ وَاضْطَجَعَ وَنَامَ نَوْمًا ثَقِيلاً. 


+ حين لا يرضى اللة عن اى موضوع تضطرب امورة 

ولا تهدا 

لان الهنا الة سلام وليس الة تشويش 

كل ما ياتى من اللة تكون سمتة السلام العجيب 

والراحة الاكيدة 

امنحنى يارب سلامك 

فبدونك تضطرب كل حياتى 

بدونك تنقلب كل موازينى 

وتصبح يا رب مائدتى مرة جدا 

انت حلاوة ايامى ونكهة سلامك المميز هو طيب ايامى 

عليك وبنورك اتحسس صواب طريقى وصحة ايمانى

فى كل يوم عطاياك لى كثيرة 
ولا استطيع ان انكر كل اعمالك 
ولا استطيع ان اوفيك شكرا لكثرة اعمالك لى ولكل ما حولى 






++ قد اية هذة الاية موبخة 

اذ قد يخاف اللة ويلتزم بفروضة 
كل من لا يعرفة 

ونبى اللة سليل الخدمة الالهية والنعمة المجانية 

يناى بنفسة بعيدا هاربا 

ولكنك لاتزال تقيم الدنيا من اجل يونان واحد 

حتى لو رجع اليك اخر الكل 
متثاقلا مناقشا مكبلا بذات تعلوفية اكثر من علو البحر 



تعال يارب وابحث عنى 
ولو احدثت اضطراب فى كل الاجواء بحثا عنى 
اجعلنى غاليتك ومحبوبتك 
التى تقيم الدنيا بحثا عنها 

انت يا رب من تهمنى 
انت اغلى من تهمنى 

اوجدنى فى قلبك واخفينى فى حضنك عن اعين كل البشر 
لاتحجب نفسك عنى 
ولا تدع روحك تفارقنى حتى وانا ارفس مناخس 
حتى وانا عاجزة ان اقوم واذهب اليك 
تعال يارب واوجدنى فى قلبك 






+++ حين يخاف الانسان يطرح عنة كل تفاهات عالمة 

ويبدا يلتفت للالة الحقيقى والهدف الحقيقى الملكوت وحضن اللة 

تعال يا رب واطرح بنفسك كل تفاهات عالمى عنى 

فربما انا اعجز عن طرح تفاهاتى 

تعال يا رب و نقينى فابيض اكثر من الثلج 

ليس لاكون بمظهر جيد بل لكى

اتنقى لاعاينك اكثر واقترب اليك اكثر يا فائق الطهر واكمل الكمال 




للتامل بقية 





*


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2009)

*سفر يونان 1: 9
فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنَا عِبْرَانِيٌّ، وَأَنَا خَائِفٌ مِنَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِ السَّمَاءِ الَّذِي صَنَعَ الْبَحْرَ وَالْبَرَّ». 


+ خائف الرب الة السماء والارض 
امااااااااااااااال هتهرب منة فين 

لما اللة لة ملك السماء والارض والبر والبحر 

اللة الهنا لة القوة والسلطان على الارض والسماء 
وابدا ليس ملكوتة وسيطرتة على السماء فقط 

بل على الارض كلها 

كل الخليقة تحدث بملكك 
فكيف اخاف انا 

اعتقد انى اخاف حين احجب نفسى عنك بخطية بشهوة بطلبة حتى لو صالحة تبعدنى عنك

لا تدع حتى ارادتى حريتى التى منحتنى ولا حتى نفسى تبعدنى عنك 


كن ملكى والهى فى قربى وبعدى 
ترصدنى فى كل حين 
وادخلنى لمتعة تبعيتك يا الهى 








سفر يونان 1: 16
فَخَافَ الرِّجَالُ مِنَ الرَّبِّ خَوْفًا عَظِيمًا، وَذَبَحُوا ذَبِيحَةً لِلرَّبِّ وَنَذَرُوا نُذُورًا. 



هكذا تكون المخافة الى اللة 
بالا اخطا لالهى 
بالا اجرحة باى خطية 
بذبيحة تدقيق لكل ما يسمح الهى بان اعملة 
بنذور وعود بقوتك اليك 
بقانون والتزام 
فالحب بلا احترام ليس حبا بل استهتار 
والخوف بلا حب هو عبودية 

ولا اريد ان اكون عبدة لقوانين وفروض 
بل ابنة محبة لالهها اتقيك الهى بكل خشوع الحب 









سفر يونان 1: 17
وَأَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَأَعَدَّ حُوتًا عَظِيمًا لِيَبْتَلِعَ يُونَانَ. فَكَانَ يُونَانُ فِي جَوْفِ الْحُوتِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَال. 



+لاتزال تعد الهى وتنتظر الهارب منك 
تعد حوتا !!!
واية غواصة للتوبة تلك التى اعددتها 

الحوت (غالبا الازرق)الوحيد بين الحيتان الاضخم على الاطلاق 

الذى لا اسنان لة 

الذى يصعد لسطح الماء ليتنفس ليدخل الاكسجين ليونان الهارب 

ويعطية املا للنجاة بالمراحم الالهية 


اةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة يا اللة كيف وليس هذا سؤال حاشا تعد حوتا بالكامل لهذا الهارب 

كيف يا رب تقابل كل هذا العند والذات بكل تلك الطيبة والاحتمال 

كم وكم تحتملنى الهى وتصبر على 
وتعد لى مليون حوت تبقينى داخلهم 
توقفنى 
تدعنى اتامل 
تدفعنى دفعا للصلة والاتصال بك 

ادم حيتانك عليا 
حتى وانا فى جوف الحوت (التجربة) امنحنى بهجة وجودك فيا 
ومتعة عملك لاجلى يا الهى 

امنحنى متعة الاحساس بك 
والوقوف بين يديك 

مهما كانت حالتى 
دعنى اراك فى جوف كل حوت 
وغيب عنى كل العالم سواك 
يا الهى 






++ 3 ايام 3 ليال 

ربما اكثر من ذلك لمات يونان جوعا وعطشا 

واكيد هى رمزا للقبر والقيامة 
وكان كل انبيائك يشاورون بحياتهم عليك يا الهى 

يا ليت حياتى كلها تكون اشارة لك 
دع صورتك تتضح فى 
اعد خلقتى لصورتك ومثالك 

دعنى انقص انا لتزداد انت فى كل حياتى 

دعنى انجيلا مقروا يحكى قصة محبتك لى وللعالم كلة 
مراة تعكس عظم محبتك لى وللعالم كلة 

انا ما انا انت حلو كل حياتى 

يا ملكى والهى 






للتامل بقية 

*


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2009)

*












الاصحاح الثانى :صلاة يونان 



فَصَلَّى يُونَانُ إِلَى الرَّبِّ إِلهِهِ مِنْ جَوْفِ الْحُوتِ، 
وَقَالَ: «دَعَوْتُ مِنْ ضِيقِي الرَّبَّ، فَاسْتَجَابَنِي. صَرَخْتُ مِنْ جَوْفِ الْهَاوِيَةِ، فَسَمِعْتَ صَوْتِي. 



+ هل يا رب لابد ان اذكرك مثل اى انسان وانا فى الضيقة اشتهى ان اذكرك فى كل الاوقات 
ان تتوج نفسك ملكا على كل افكارى على كل حالاتى ضيق وفرح على كل نفسيتى وضعف بشريتى 
اشتهى ان تكون الهى القريب فى كل الاوقات 

الا اجرى اليك كطفلة مذعورة وقت الضيق بل وقت الفرح انت يا رب تكون فرحتى 
اجعل ذكرك فيا دائم 

وصحبتك لى رفقة وعشرة وحياة 

لاتنتظر ان اطلبك اقتحمنى الهى واحتلنى بالكامل 
وارفع راية حبك صليبك فوقى 

كن انت فيا وحد كيانى بك فيك 

كن الهى اللصيق وصديقى الحبيب 
كن عشرة وحياة احياها بك فيك وليس كلمة جميلة او تجربة تنقذنى منها او معونة تحوطنى 

كن الكل لى 
واسمح واجعلنى اعلان عنك 

دعنى اقف فى حضرتك النهار والليل 
حى هو اللة الذى انا واقف امامة 










++ اسمح الهى واعطنى تلك الاستجابة 
لا تدع صلاتى اليك اتجاة واحد 

اجعلها صلة واستجابة وقبول وظهور ونعمة وحب المسة منك واستمتع بة 

اعطنى يا الهى ان اميزك واعرف صوتك واسمعك فى كل صلاة 









فَقُلْتُ: قَدْ طُرِدْتُ مِنْ أَمَامِ عَيْنَيْكَ. وَلكِنَّنِي أَعُودُ أَنْظُرُ إِلَى هَيْكَلِ قُدْسِكَ. 


+ اكثر ما يوحشنى ان بعدت عنك 
بمشاغل عالمى .. بخطية تحاربنى ...... باى عائق يمنعنى .......

هيكل قدسك 
فى بيتك كنيستك 

المقر الرسمى لحلولك وملائكتك 

حيث حضن الاب 
وقلبك الذى يحتوينى قبلما ادركك 
لا تحرمنى يا رب من بيتك من حضنك من التواجد بك فيك 


وجدد اشواقى اليك فى كل حين 







نَزَلْتُ إِلَى أَسَافِلِ الْجِبَالِ. مَغَالِيقُ الأَرْضِ عَلَيَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. ثُمَّ أَصْعَدْتَ مِنَ الْوَهْدَةِ حَيَاتِي أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ إِلهِي. 


+ اشتهى ان ارى فى كل تجربة وضيقة يدك ترفعنى وتصعد من الوهدة حياتى ايها الرب الهى 
اهلا بكل الم وضيقة ومتاعب 
لو كانت يدك عاملة من خلالهم بقوة 

اهلا بكل ضيق والم لو كانوا هما رسم دخولك وعملك فى حياتى 

دعنى فى كل وهدة ارى يدك التى تعمل لاصعادى 
لايهمنى ان تنتهى متاعبى ان تخف حمولى ولا حتى ان تحل لى ما يضايقنى 
لكن اشتهى فى كل ضيقة رؤية عملك القوى ويدك الخفية التى تضبط الكون كلة يا ملكى والهى










حِينَ أَعْيَتْ فِيَّ نَفْسِي ذَكَرْتُ الرَّبَّ، فَجَاءَتْ إِلَيْكَ صَلاَتِي إِلَى هَيْكَلِ قُدْسِكَ. 



+ هل هيكل قدسك فى كنيستك فقط 
وماذا عن قلبى 
تعال يا رب واحتل قلبى ونقية واجعلة قدس اقداسك 
واقبل محرقات ذبائح ونذور وعهود من علية 
اقبل صلاتى واجبنى







اَلَّذِينَ يُرَاعُونَ أَبَاطِيلَ كَاذِبَةً يَتْرُكُونَ نِعْمَتَهُمْ. 



+ لاتسمح يا اللة لاى اباطيل كاذبة ان تضللنى 

قد عرفت يا اللة كم انا ضئيلة وصغيرة بقوتى 

تعال واعن ضعفى وارحم يا رب ذلى ومسكنتى وغربتى 

اعبر الى ةاعنى 
اشتاقت نفسى لتعزياتك 

لا تسمح لاى اباطيل ان تبعدنى عنك 

فلا اقوى يا رب ان تفارقنى نعمتك يا الهى 








وَأَمَرَ الرَّبُّ الْحُوتَ فَقَذَفَ يُونَانَ إِلَى الْبَرِّ. 


+امرك نافذ يا رب على السماء والارض 
على الانسان والحيوان 
الكل خاضع لربوبيتك 






































*


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2009)

*توبة اهل نينوى 
40 يوم توبة حقيقية انقذت مدينة كاملة !












ثُمَّ صَارَ قَوْلُ الرَّبِّ إِلَى يُونَانَ ثَانِيَةً قَائِلاً: 

«قُمِ اذْهَبْ إِلَى نِينَوَى الْمَدِينَةِ الْعَظِيمَةِ، وَنَادِ لَهَا الْمُنَادَاةَ الَّتِي أَنَا مُكَلِّمُكَ بِهَا». 

فَقَامَ يُونَانُ وَذَهَبَ إِلَى نِينَوَى بِحَسَبِ قَوْلِ الرَّبِّ. أَمَّا نِينَوَى فَكَانَتْ مَدِينَةً عَظِيمَةً للهِ مَسِيرَةَ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ. 

فَابْتَدَأَ يُونَانُ يَدْخُلُ الْمَدِينَةَ مَسِيرَةَ يَوْمٍ وَاحِدٍ، وَنَادَى وَقَالَ: «بَعْدَ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا تَنْقَلِبُ نِينَوَى». 

فَآمَنَ أَهْلُ نِينَوَى بِاللهِ وَنَادَوْا بِصَوْمٍ وَلَبِسُوا مُسُوحًا مِنْ كَبِيرِهِمْ إِلَى صَغِيرِهِمْ.

وَبَلَغَ الأَمْرُ مَلِكَ نِينَوَى، فَقَامَ عَنْ كُرْسِيِّهِ وَخَلَعَ رِدَاءَهُ عَنْهُ، وَتَغَطَّى بِمِسْحٍ وَجَلَسَ عَلَى الرَّمَادِ. 

وَنُودِيَ وَقِيلَ فِي نِينَوَى عَنْ أَمْرِ الْمَلِكِ وَعُظَمَائِهِ قَائِلاً: «لاَ تَذُقِ النَّاسُ وَلاَ الْبَهَائِمُ وَلاَ الْبَقَرُ وَلاَ الْغَنَمُ شَيْئًا. لاَ تَرْعَ وَلاَ تَشْرَبْ مَاءً.

وَلْيَتَغَطَّ بِمُسُوحٍ النَّاسُ وَالْبَهَائِمُ، وَيَصْرُخُوا إِلَى اللهِ بِشِدَّةٍ، وَيَرْجِعُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ عَنْ طَرِيقِهِ الرَّدِيئَةِ وَعَنِ الظُّلْمِ الَّذِي فِي أَيْدِيهِمْ، 

لَعَلَّ اللهَ يَعُودُ وَيَنْدَمُ وَيَرْجعُ عَنْ حُمُوِّ غَضَبِهِ فَلاَ نَهْلِكَ». 
فَلَمَّا رَأَى اللهُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ رَجَعُوا عَنْ طَرِيقِهِمِ الرَّدِيئَةِ، نَدِمَ اللهُ عَلَى الشَّرِّ الَّذِي تَكَلَّمَ أَنْ يَصْنَعَهُ بِهِمْ، فَلَمْ يَصْنَعْهُ. 





+اعطنى يا رب تلك التوبة الحارة 
وذلك الاحساس الصادق 
وتلك المسوح والتذلل والنسك 
الذى يفتح قلبك 



وانا ما انا انت تعلم وحدك تعلم 


كم انا تراب ورماد لولا روحك وقوتك فيا لشابهت الهابطين فى الجب 

انعش روحك فيا بتوبة صادقة حقيقية 
دعنى فى التزام محبتك وخشوع السلوك فى سبلك 
كل ايام غربتى 


دعنى اراك وابقى دائما امامك 

حى هو اللة الذى انا واقف امامة 






*


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2009)

توبة يونان


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2009)

*يونان النبى فى السنكسار 
منقووووووووووووووووووووووول 
من موقع القديس تكلا هيمانوت 






تذكار نياحة يونان النبي سنة 900 ق م ( 25 توت)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح النبى العظيم يونان بن أمتاي وقيل أنه ابن أرمله صرفه صيدا، الذي أقامه ايليا النبي من الموت، فتبعه وخدمه ونال نعمة النبوة. (قصة يونان وهـروبه وعودته إلى نينوي مدونة بالتفصيل في سفر يونان في العهد القديم في الكتاب المقدس هنا بموقع الأنبا تكلا). 

فقد أوحى الله تبارك وتعالى إليه أن يمضى إلى مدينة نينوي وينذر أهلها أنه بعد أربعين يوماً تنقلب مدينتهم. ففكر في نفسه قائلا "لو كان الله يشاء هلاكهم لما طلبني بإنذارهم، وأخشى أن أمضى إليهم وأبلغهم هذا الإنذار فيتوبوا فلا يهلكهم. وأكون أنا كاذبا فلا يعود أحد يصدقني فيما بعد. وربما أقتل لأني نقلت الكذب عن الله، فأقم وأهرب". فماذا عساه ظن هذا النبي؟ كيف يستطيع أحد أن يهرب من وجه الله؟ انه أراد بالهرب أن يبتعد عن مدينة نينوي لأنه لم يشاء القيام بإنذارهم لمعرفته أن الله رؤوف ورحيم، بطئ الغضب نادم علي الشر، وظن أنه بابتعاده عن نينوي يرسل الله نبيا غيره لإنذار تلك المدينة. وقد كان هروب يونان النبي وطرحه في البحر حتى يظهر الآية بوجوده في بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام، وخروجه سالما، ليكون رمزا ودليلا على قيام المخلص من القبر بعد ثلاثة أيام ولم ير فسادا. فقام يونان ليهرب من وجه الرب ونزل إلى يافا حيث وجد سفينة ذاهبة إلى ترشيش فأقلع مع ركابها إلى ترشيش.. فأرسل الرب ريحا شديدة وحدث نوء عظيم في البحر حتى كادت السفينة تنكسر، فخافوا وصرخ كل واحد إلى إلهه. ثم قال بعضهم لبعض هلما نلقى قرعة لنعرف بسبب من هذه البلية. فلما اقترعوا أصابت القرعة يونان، فقالوا له ما الذي فعلته حتى جاء علينا هذا بسببك؟ فقال لهم اطرحوني في البحر فتسلموا، فاستغفروا الله ثم طرحوه فبلعه حوت عظيم. ومكث في جوفه ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال ثم قذفه عند نينوي، فقام عند ذلك ودخل نينوي، وأنذر أهلها فتابوا جميعهم، الملك والعظيم والفقير والشيخ والطفل، وصرخوا إلى الله صائمين ورجع كل واحد منهم عن طريقه الرديئة، فقبل الله توبتهم ورحمهم، ثم قام يونان وأتي إلى أرض ومات بها. وسبق مجيء السيد المسيح بأكثر من تسعمائة سنة. وتنبأ في زمان آموص وابنه عوزيا. وقد عاش ما يقرب من المائة سنة. تنبأ منها نيف وسبعين سنة. صلاته تكون معنا. ولربنا المجد دائما أبديا آمين 




*


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2009)

*المواضع التي ذكر فيها النبي يونان في الكتاب المقدس
منقوووووووووووووول 
من موقع القديس تكلا هيمانوت 






2 ملوك 14: 25 هو رد تخم اسرائيل من مدخل حماة الى بحر العربة حسب كلام الرب اله اسرائيل الذي تكلم به عن يد عبده يونان بن أمتّاي النبي الذي من جتّ حافر. 

متى 12: 39 فاجاب وقال لهم جيل شرير وفاسق يطلب آية ولا تعطى له آية الا آية يونان النبي. 

متى 12: 40 لانه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال هكذا يكون ابن الانسان في قلب الارض ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال. 

متى 12: 41 رجال نينوى سيقومون في الدين مع هذا الجيل ويدينونه لانهم تابوا بمناداة يونان. وهوذا اعظم من يونان ههنا. 

متى 16: 4 جيل شرير فاسق يلتمس آية. ولا تعطى له آية الا آية يونان النبي. ثم تركهم ومضى. 

لوقا 11: 29 وفيما كان الجموع مزدحمين ابتدأ يقول. هذا الجيل شرير. يطلب آية ولا تعطى له آية الا آية يونان النبي. 

لوقا 11: 30 لانه كما كان يونان آية لاهل نينوى كذلك يكون ابن الانسان ايضا لهذا الجيل. 

لوقا 11: 32 رجال نينوى سيقومون في الدين مع هذا الجيل ويدينونه. لانهم تابوا بمناداة يونان. وهوذا اعظم من يونان ههنا. 




*


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2009)

*صوم يونان

منقووووووووووووووووووول من موقع القديس تكلا هيمانوت
نيافة المتنيح الأنبا غريغوريوس






الصوم المعروف بـ‏ (‏صوم يونان‏) ‏مدته ثلاثة أيام، وهو يسبق عادة الصوم الكبير بخمسة عشر يوم، ويعرف‏ (‏فطر‏)‏ صوم يونان بـ‏(‏فصح يونان‏) ‏وهو اصطلاح كنسي فريد لا يستخدم إلا بالنسبة لعيد القيامة المجيد الذي يطلق عليه أيضا‏ (‏عيد الفصح‏) ‏مما يدل علي أن الكنيسة تنظر إلي قصة يونان علي أنها رمز لقصة المسيح مخلصنا‏.‏ فالفصح كلمة عبرانية معناها‏ (‏العبور‏) ‏أطلقت في العهد القديم علي عيد الفصح اليهودي تخليدا لعبور الملاك المهلك عن بيوت بني إسرائيل في أرض مصر‏ (‏الخروج‏12:13, 23) ‏فنجا بذلك أبكارهم من سيف الملاك الذي ضرب أبكار المصريين، وتخليدا أيضا لعبور بني إسرائيل البحر الأحمر‏ (‏الخروج‏14, 15)‏ إلي برية سيناء فأرض الموعد‏. ‏ولقد كان ذلك العبور القديم رمزا إلي الحقيقة الأعظم خطر، وهي ‏(‏العبور‏)‏ بجميع بني آدم من عبودية الجحيم إلي حرية مجد أولاد الله في المسيح، وقد تم هذا العبور بصلب المسيح وبقيامته المجيدة، إذ عبر هو له المجد بالنيابة عن، بموته بديلا عنا وفادي، فصار عبوره هو عبورا لنا نحن، وقد عبرنا نحن فيه، ولما كانت قيامة المسيح بسلطان لاهوته هي برهان نجاح عملية العبور، لذلك كان عيد القيامة هو عيد‏ (‏الفصح‏) ‏الجديد، إذ هو عيد ‏(‏العبور‏) ‏إلي الفردوس والمنشود الذي فتحه المسيح له المجد‏.‏ بقيامته المجيدة‏.‏

إذن كيف يسمي‏ (‏فطر‏) ‏صوم يونان بـ‏ (‏فصح‏)‏ يونان، إلا إذا كانت الكنيسة نظرت إلي يونان النبي علي أنه رمز إلي المسيح له المجد؟

لقد قال رب المجد بفمه الطاهر ‏(‏إن هذا الجيل شرير، يطلب آية فلا يعطي إلا آية يونان النبي‏.‏ لإنه كما كان يونان آية لأهل نينوى، هكذا يكون ابن الإنسان لهذا الجيل‏... ‏وأهل نينوي سيقومون في يوم الدينونة مع هذا الجيل ويدينونه، لأنهم تابوا عندما أنذرهم يونان‏. ‏وهوذا أعظم من يونان هنا ‏(‏لوقا‏11:19-32), (‏متي‏12:38-41).‏

نعم إن المسيح له المجد أعظم من يونان النبي بقدر ما يعظم‏ (‏الرب‏) ‏عن العبد، و‏(‏الخالق‏)‏ عن المخلوق، وهو كما قال بفمه الطاهر‏: (‏أعظم من سليمان‏) (‏لوقا‏11:31),(‏متي‏12:42) ‏وأعظم من أعظم مواليد النساء يوحنا المعمدان‏ (‏متي ‏11:11), (‏لو‏7:25) ‏هو ‏(‏الأبرع جمالا من بني البشر‏) (‏مزمور‏44:2), (‏السعيد القدير وحده، ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب، الذي له وحده الخلود، ساكنا في نور لا يقترب منه‏... ‏الذي له الكرامة والعزة الأبدية‏) (1‏تيموثيئوس‏6:15, 16), (‏الرؤيا‏ - ‏الجليان‏17:14), (19:16).‏



وإذا كان يونان النبي رمزا إلي المسيح له المجد، فما هي العلاقة، وما هو وجه الشبه بين الرمز والمرموز إليه؟

قال الرب يسوع‏ (‏لإنه كما كان يونان آية لأهل نينوى، هكذا يكون ابن الإنسان لهذا الجيل‏) (‏لوقا‏11:30),‏ وقال‏: (‏لإنه كما مكث يونان ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال في جوف الحوت، كذلك يمكث ابن الإنسان ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال في جوف الأرض‏) (‏متي‏12:40).‏

كان يونان النبي آية لأهل نينوي، لأنه بمناداته وإنذاره لهم بالغضب الإلهي علي خطاياهم، صدقوه وأطاعوه، وتابوا عن خطاياهم وتابوا إلي الله، صائمين ضارعين بصلوات وابتهالات، وبكاء ودموع‏ ,‏فأشفق الله عليهم، ورفع غضبه عنهم، وأوقف قضاءه بهلاكهم، فنالوا الخلاص والنجاة، وعبروا من الموت إلي الحياة‏.‏

قال الكتاب المقدس‏: ‏فقام يونان وانطلق إلي نينوي بحسب قول الرب‏... ‏فابتدأ يونان يدخل المدينة‏...‏ ونادي وقال بعد أربعين يوما تنقلب نينوي‏. ‏فآمن أهل نينوي بالله، ونادوا بصوم ولبسوا مسوحا من كبيرهم إلي صغيرهم‏.‏ وبلغ الكلام ملك نينوي، فقام عن عرشه، وألقي عنه حلته، والتف بمسح وجلس علي الرماد‏.‏ ونودي وقيل في نينوي عن أمر الملك وعظمائه قائلا‏:‏لا تذق الناس ولا البهائم ولا البقر ولا غنم شيئ، ولا ترع ولا تشرب ماء‏. ‏وليلتف الناس والبهائم بمسوح، وليصرخوا إلي الله بشدة، ويتوبوا كل واحد عن طريقه الرديئة وعن الظلم الذي بأيديهم، لعل الله يعود ويندم ويرجع عن اضطرام غضبه فلا نهلك‏.‏ فلما رأي الله أعمالهم، أنهم تابوا عن طريقهم الرديئة ندم الله علي الشر الذي قال إنه يصنعه بهم، ولم يصنعه‏ (‏سفر يونان‏3:3-10). (مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت).

كان يونان النبي آية لأهل نينوي، لأنه بمناداته صار الهدي، وتمت المعجزة، معجزة العبور من حال إلي حال‏.‏ فقد تبدل الضلال إلي رشد، والعقوق إلي تقوي الله, ‏والعصيان إلي طاعة الله وخضوع، والجحود والكفران إلي إيمان وغفران‏. . .‏فكان يونان لأهل نينوي آية وخلاصا. ‏جاء نذيرا فصار بشيرا‏.‏أو قل كان يونان كما يدل اسمه‏(‏حمامة‏)‏ سلام وخير‏.‏فإن الاسم‏(‏يونان‏) ‏هو الصيغة السريانية والعربية للاسم العبري ‏(‏يوناه‏ lonah) ‏ومعناه‏ (‏حمامة‏) ‏ويكتبه الإغريق‏ (‏يوناس ‏lonas).‏

في عمل الهداية كان يونان النبي رمزا إلي يسوع المسيح ‏(‏الكلمة‏) ‏الذي نزل من السماء‏ (‏يوحنا‏3:13), (6:33, 38, ‏مر‏, 51,50, 58) ‏في صورة‏ (‏ابن الإنسان‏)(‏صائرا في شبه الناس‏) (‏فيلبي‏2:7). جاء ينادي ببشارة ملكوت الله قائلا‏: (‏قد تم الزمان، واقترب ملكوت الله فتوبوا وآمنوا بالإنجيل‏). (‏مرقس‏1:14, 15) ‏وجعل‏ (‏يسوع يبشر قائلا‏: (‏توبوا فقد اقترب ملكوت السموات‏) (‏متي‏4:17, 23).‏

وكما تصالح أهل نينوي مع الله بتوبتهم، فرحمهم الله، ورفع غضبه عنهم، هكذا علي صعيد البشرية كله، صالحنا المسيح له المجد مع العدل الإلهي بعمل الفداء الذي كفر به عن خطيئة آدم وكل بني آدم الذين أخطأوا في آدم‏,(‏لإنه هو سلامنا الذي جعل الاثنين واحد، ونقض حائط السياج المتوسط أي العداوة‏,... ‏صانعا سلاما‏... ‏مع الله بالصليب، قائلا العداوة به‏.‏ فجاء وبشركم بالسلام أنتم البعيدين والقريبين‏) (‏أفسس‏2:14-17).‏

علي أن المشابهة بين يونان والمسيح له المجد، امتدت إلي ما هو أبعد من المناداة‏... ‏امتدت إلي المشابهة به في قبره، وخروجه من القبر حيا‏.‏

كان يونان في السفينة هاربا من وجه الرب، فلما حدث نوء عظيم في البحر حتي كادت السفينة تنكسر‏... ‏وكان البحر يزداد اضطرابا... ‏وعرف النوتية من يونان أنه بسببه حدث هذا النوء العظيم... ‏أخذوا يونان وطرحوه في البحر، فوقف البحر عن هيجانه... وأما الرب فأعد حوتا عظيما ليبتلع يونان، فكان يونان في جوف الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال‏(‏يونان‏1:4-17) ‏ثم أمر الرب الحوت فقذف يونان إلي البر‏(‏يونان‏2:10).‏

هكذ، بالقياس مع الفارق، صنع اليهود والرومان بالرب يسوع المسيح‏.‏ حكموا عليه بالموت حسد، وصلبوه، فمات بالجسد وهو بلاهوته الحي الذي لا يموت، ودفنوه في القبر، فظل جسده في القبر ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال، ثم قام في اليوم الثالث من القبر، والقبر مغلق، وخرج حيا لأنه لم يكن ممكنا للقبر أن يضبطه أو للموت أن يمسكه‏ (‏أعمال‏2:42).‏

إذن كما حمل الحوت يونان، وكان يونان حيا في الحوت علي الرغم من أنه في حكم الميت، فكان الحوت ليونان بمثابة القبر للمسيح الرب، وكما خرج يونان النبي حيا بعد أن ابتعله الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال، خرج المسيح الرب من القبر حيا من بعد أن ذاق الموت بالجسد‏.‏

والفارق مع ذلك عظيم بين يونان وبين المسيح‏.‏كان يونان هاربا من وجه للرب، فأعد الرب له حوتا عظيما ليبتلعه، فدخل الحوت مقهور، بينما أن المسيح بذل ذاته للموت بإرادته، فداء عن البشرية، قال له المجد‏ (‏وسأبذل نفسي عن خرافي‏... ‏إذ أبذل نفسي كي استردها‏. ‏ما من أحد ينتزعها مني، وإنما أبذلها أنا وحدي من ذاتي‏. ‏فلي سلطان أن أبذله، ولي سلطان أن استردها‏) (‏يوحنا‏10:15-18).‏

وهنا نجيب علي سؤال‏:



‏هل ظل المسيح في جوف الأرض ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال ‏(‏كاملة‏)‏ ألم يمت في يوم الجمعة ثم قام في فجر الأحد؟

نجيب بأن المسيح لم يقل إنه يبقي في باطن الأرض ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال ‏(‏كاملة‏),‏ بدليل أنه قال مرددا‏: (‏إنه في اليوم الثالث يقوم‏).‏ فلو كان قد ظل‏ (‏مدفونا في القبر ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال ‏(‏كاملة‏), ‏لكانت قيامته في اليوم الرابع، لا في اليوم الثالث كما وعد‏!...‏

قال الإنجيل‏ (‏ومنذ ذلك الوقت بدأ يسوع يبين لتلاميذه أنه ينبغي أن يمضي إلي أورشليم ويعاني آلاما كثيرة من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة، ويقتل ثم في اليوم الثالث يقوم‏)(‏متي‏16:21), (‏لوقا‏9:21, 22) ‏وقال أيضا‏: (‏وفيما هم راجعون إلي الجليل، قال لهم يسوع‏: إن ابن الإنسان سوف يسلم إلي أيدي الناس، فيقتلونه، وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم‏)(‏متي‏17:22, 23), (‏مرقس‏9:31) ‏وقالوا فيما كان يسوع صاعدا إلي أورشليم أخذ التلاميذ الاثني عشر علي خلوة في الطريق، وقال لهم‏: (‏ها نحن أولاء صاعدون إلي أورشليم‏.‏ ولسوف يسلم ابن الإنسان إلي رؤساء الكهنة وإلي الكتبة فيحكمون عليه بالموت‏.‏ ويسلمونه إلي الوثنيين ليهزاوا به ويجلدوه ويصلبوه، وفي اليوم الثالث‏)(‏متي‏20:17-19), (‏مرقس‏10:32-34), (‏لوقا‏18:31-33).‏

وبالمثل لم يقل الكتاب المقدس عن يونان النبي إنه ظل في جوف الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال‏ (‏كاملة‏) (‏يونان‏1: 17).‏

ولما كان اليوم أو جزء منه يحسب في العادة يوم، لذلك فإن المسيح وقد أسلم روحه الإنسانية في الساعة التاسعة من نهار يوم الجمعة، ففجر الأحد يكون هو اليوم الثالث الذي قام فيه المسيح كما وعد وكما كان قد قال‏ (‏متي‏28:6).‏

فقد يقول قائل ‏-‏بأي لغة وفي أي مكان بالعالم‏- ‏لقد قابلت اليوم صديقا لي‏. ‏ولا يشترط في ذلك أن تطول المقابلة إلي يوم كامل من أربع وعشرين ساعة، فقد يكفي أن تتم هذه المقابلة في ساعة واحدة من ذلك اليوم وربما أقل من ذلك‏... ‏وقد يقول إنسان‏: ‏لقد مات قريبي منذ ثلاثة أيام، ويكفي في حساب اليوم الأول أن تكون ساعة واحدة منه، وكذلك الأخير أو الثالث يكفي أن يكون ساعة أو جزءا من ساعة‏.‏

ونحن تأسيسا علي هذا نقيم صلاة الثالث أو ‏(‏صلاة صرف الروح‏) ‏في اليوم الثالث لخروج الروح من الجسد، بحيث يحسب اليوم الأول لخروجها إذا كانت الوفاة في أي وقت قبل غروب الشمس، وكذلك اليوم الثالث في أي وقت منه‏.‏

والخلاصة إن الكنيسة تري في قصة يونان رمزا لموت المسيح وقيامته في اليوم الثالث وهذا هو سر تسمية صوم أهل نينوي بـ‏ (‏صوم يونان‏),‏ وفطر هذا الصوم بـ‏ (‏فصح يونان‏) ‏لإن الكنيسة تري في هذا الصوم ليس مجرد فضيلة تذلل واسترحام واستغفار‏, ‏ولكنها تعده فضلا عن هذ، رمزا لموت المسيح وقيامته‏, ‏فبالمسيح عبرنا عن ‏(‏عبودية الفساد إلي حرية مجد أولاد الله‏) (‏رومية‏8:21).‏ جاء في الذكصولوجية التي ترتل في هذا صوم يونان‏: (‏يونان النبي كان في جوف الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال كدفن مخلصنا أرسله الرب الإله إلي رجال نينوي، فكرز لهم كقوله فتابوا‏. ‏ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال بصلوات وأصوام مع التمخض والدموع والطيور والبهائم، فقبل الله توبتهم ورحمهم ورفع غضبه عنهم، وغفر لهم خطاياهم‏.‏ نطلب إليك أيها الرحوم، اصنع معنا نحن الخطاة مثل أهل نينوي، وارحمنا كعظيم رحمتك‏.‏ لإنك أنت إله رحيم كثير الرحمة متحنن وطويل الأناة محب البشر الصالح‏. ‏لإنك لا تشاء موت الخاطئ حتي يرجع ويحي، اقبلنا إليك وارحمنا واغفر خطايانا‏.‏ اطلب أيها الكاروز لأهل نينوي يونان النبي، ليغفر الرب لنا خطايانا‏).‏

ولذلك يعتبر صوم يونان في حكم أصوام المرتبة الأولي، فيصام انقطاعيا صوما نسكيا إلي ساعة متأخرة، ولا يأكلون فيه السمك، مثله في ذلك مثل الصوم الأربعيني، والأربعاء والجمعة وأسبوع الآلم، وبرمون عيدي الميلاد والغطاس المجيدين. 




*


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2009)

*


asmicheal قال:



			توبة يونان 






أنقر للتوسيع...





الإصحاح الرابع
1 فغم ذلك يونان غما شديدا، فاغتاظ 

2 وصلى إلى الرب وقال: آه يارب، أليس هذا كلامي إذ كنت بعد في أرضي ؟ لذلك بادرت إلى الهرب إلى ترشيش، لأني علمت أنك إله رؤوف ورحيم بطيء الغضب وكثير الرحمة ونادم على الشر 

3 فالآن يارب، خذ نفسي مني، لأن موتي خير من حياتي 

4 فقال الرب: هل اغتظت بالصواب 

5 وخرج يونان من المدينة وجلس شرقي المدينة، وصنع لنفسه هناك مظلة وجلس تحتها في الظل، حتى يرى ماذا يحدث في المدينة 

6 فأعد الرب الإله يقطينة فارتفعت فوق يونان لتكون ظلا على رأسه، لكي يخلصه من غمه. ففرح يونان من أجل اليقطينة فرحا عظيما 

7 ثم أعد الله دودة عند طلوع الفجر في الغد، فضربت اليقطينة فيبست 

8 وحدث عند طلوع الشمس أن الله أعد ريحا شرقية حارة، فضربت الشمس على رأس يونان فذبل. فطلب لنفسه الموت، وقال: موتي خير من حياتي 

9 فقال الله ليونان: هل اغتظت بالصواب من أجل اليقطينة ؟. فقال: اغتظت بالصواب حتى الموت 

10 فقال الرب: أنت شفقت على اليقطينة التي لم تتعب فيها ولا ربيتها، التي بنت ليلة كانت وبنت ليلة هلكت 

11 أفلا أشفق أنا على نينوى المدينة العظيمة التي يوجد فيها أكثر من اثنتي عشرة ربوة من الناس الذين لا يعرفون يمينهم من شمالهم، وبهائم كثيرة 





+فغم ذلك يونان غما شديدا 

هل ياترى اغتميت يا يونان لانك كنت بفكرك البشرى ترى وجوب محاكمة اولئك الاشرار 
ساكنى نينوى وترى بعدلك البشرى الا تسامح اولئك المستجبون العقوبة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ام كنت حزين لان ذلك الشعب الذى بنينوى نجح فى توبة صادقة 
فى وقت كان الشعب الاسرائيلى زائغ وراء الالهة المحيطة بة 
ساعة لربنا وساعة متشبهين بالوثنين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ايا كان سبب غمك 
هل اشبهك انا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل اغتم حين ارى شر واشرار ينجحون ؟؟ واولادك الهى يعثرون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل احكم احكام قاسية على الناس ... وربما اتعجل محاسبتك لهم .. وفقا لنظرتى البشرية 
واحكامى العقلية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل ارى قذى من حولى واترك خشبتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


علمنى يا رب كيف تكون احكامى على الناس تكسرها الشفقة 
وتغلبها الرحمة 
وتشفع فيها ضعفى الشخصى 


علمنى يا رب كيف اسامح ولا ادع نفسى لشيطان البغضة 
كيف يا رب افرح بعودة كل نينوى اليك 

فمن يعرف ربما اليوم هم تائبون 
ولا الحق اتوب مثلهم انا 


علمنى يا رب وفهمنى واعد صياغتى وخلقتى لاشعر اكثر بك 
لاملك تلك العين العميقة الرؤية النافذة البصيرة 
من جهلى احكم على غيرى 
اذ بقساوة احكامى ادين نفسى بها 

لااريد ان ارى مساوى فى اى من حولى 
ولا احكم على احد انت يا رب خالقة العالم بجبلتة 
ولك وحدك كل الحق وكل السلطان فى الحكم على كل البشر يا ضابط الكل ومدبر الجميع 

امنحنى يا رب ان اراك فى كل من حولى 
انت اصل الوجود 
اصل الخير 
اصل كل جمال 
والشر هو نفى لنورك 
لكنة ابدا ما كان لة اصل 

لا تدعنى ارى الا انت يا اصل كل الوجود
نقيى عينى واضبطها على مؤشر وجودك فى كل ما حولى 
اجعل فرحتى بكل ما يفرحك

يا ملكى والهى 





++ لأني علمت أنك إله رؤوف ورحيم بطيء الغضب وكثير الرحمة ونادم على الشر 

يا ليتنى دائما فى كل قساوة فى حياتى وعالمى كلة 
اتشفع واتضرع لك بصفاتك 
يا الهى الرؤؤف
الرحيم 
البطىء الغضب
الكثير الرحمة 
النادم على اى شر حتى لو نستحقة 
لماذا اخاف وتلك صفاتك 
كيف ارتعب من ازمات العالم 
من قساوتة 
وحروبة و قتالاتة 
والهى رؤوف ورحيم بطيء الغضب وكثير الرحمة ونادم على الشر 





+++ياترى يا الهى لو سمعت طلب يونان واخذتة 
اين كان مصيرة 
شكراااااااااااا انك الهى كنت بطىء الغضب ورؤؤف ورحيم 
حتى على يونان الغاضب العنيد 





++++ هل اغتظت بالصواب ؟
سؤال عميق 
هل اغتاظ بالصواب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




+++++ أنت شفقت على اليقطينة التي لم تتعب فيها ولا ربيتها، التي بنت ليلة كانت وبنت ليلة هلك أفلا أشفق أنا على نينوى المدينة العظيمة التي يوجد فيها أكثر من اثنتي عشرة ربوة من الناس الذين لا يعرفون يمينهم من شمالهم، وبهائم كثيرة 



فعلا يا رب من يشفق على خليقتك اكثر منك 

انت يا رب الاكثر رحمة واشفاقا من كل البشر 
والوقوع فى يديك ارحم من الوقوع فى ايدى اى من البشر 
يا الهى القوى ضابط الكل 
الهى رؤوف 
ورحيم
بطيء الغضب 
وكثير الرحمة
ونادم على الشر 

يا الهى 


الى هنا انتهت تاملاتى فى سفر يونان 

ليعطينا اللة الهنا جميعنا .. التوبة الحقيقية 

توبة اهل نينوى 
كل سنة وكلكم طيبين 
اوعواااااااااااا تنسوا تصلوا لى 

اختكم

asmicheal 




*


----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2009)

شكرا للنأمل الرب يباركك


----------

